# Cab heat on a 863 Bobcat



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the old problem of no factory cab heat on my oil cooled 863. I have the Bobcat soft cab which is pretty nice but want to add heat without paying a steep price. I dont think the portable electric heaters put out enough heat but plumbing the oil lines into one of the generic heaters is a little daunting. Any ideas that are relatively easy?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

dress warm and in layers


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

so you don't have collant like a truck or car does? you can get small oil coolers with electric fans in them, could get a little pricey though, and the preasure in your hydraulic lines is scary too, now sure what to tell you. the best i could suggest would be some sort of heating system off the engine, i have heard of guys reversing the blades on their engines so the heat moves towards the front, but i wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i had an 863 bobat. I bought a glass door with wiper from bobcat. Install plexy glass on the sides(from a local sign shop) they had scrap for free. then went to local auto supply store and bought an in line radiator heater. was very easy to install. just pull power for fan and radiator hose and your done. $800-900


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hey lawnkale, help me out here, unless i miss my guess he is saying his machine is oil cooled, something i have never heard of, it may be a lot harder then that, you cant use any regular radiator heater


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The 863 is powered by Duetz and is oil cooled. It basically is like a water cooled engine except it employs oil instead of water. It is not using the hydraulic oil system so th epressure will probably be close to what a water pump will produce. I would think an auxilary oil cooler or trans cooler (from an auto parts store) could be employed with a fan per the post above. Oil coolers are not very big so you may be less $ than what was suggested above.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Yes it is just plumbed into the engine oil cooler lines. Try a bobcat dealer or Deutz dealer, they should be able to give some guidance with the install. If you go forward gives us a update over at skidsteerforum.com
Ken


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

we took a heater out of a old truck. we built a new box for it and ran 12 volts to it. we also put a duct tube on it and custon built a door since they want a thousand dollars for it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jdknight75;896346 said:


> we took a heater out of a old truck. we built a new box for it and ran 12 volts to it. we also put a duct tube on it and custon built a door since they want a thousand dollars for it.


with innovations like that, you must be a farmer, lol, good job


----------

